# Toyota Auris or Mazda 3



## CMK (2 May 2007)

Have been looking at various cars and have narrowed it down to these two but cannot decide which is best.   We want a medium sized car which is reliable and will hold their value.  We currently have an Opel and will be trading in but dont want to buy another Opel - need a change.

Have no idea about cars but have been told the Japanese are most reliable.  Have looked at Honda as well but dont really like it!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Caveat (2 May 2007)

For reliability - definitley the Mazda.  AFAIK they have the particular distinction as being the most relaible marque ouside of their warranty period.  Toyota are good too but the Auris is not getting great test drive reviews. I'd say Mazda


----------



## RS2K (2 May 2007)

Of those The Mazda. Without a doubt. 

The Auris is a huge dissapointment.


----------



## CMK (2 May 2007)

thanks for those replies .....glad it was the Mazda ye both said as that was what we were leaning towards......will test drive both again at the weekend and decide then!

CMK


----------



## Caveat (2 May 2007)

Good luck with the drives - be interested to hear what you think.

For what it's worth, as far as looks go I think the Mazda by a mile.  I think most Toyotas are completely lacking in character (apart from maybe the Yaris) The mazda 3 has an interesting slightly retro look somehow...

Try this for more info

[broken link removed]


----------



## DOBBER22 (3 May 2007)

I'd go for the Mazda 3 saloon, seems to be a very good buy and looks great

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunster (3 May 2007)

Mazda out of those two...but if I had to get a new Japanese car in that size, I'd wouldn't think twice and go for the Honda Civic


----------



## CMK (7 May 2007)

Just to get back and say we went for the Mazda 3 at the weekend as --Caveat said it was more interesting and has the slightly retro look!!  We just felt the Toyota Auris had no character and was slightly boring - tho' probably a very good car - i guess it went down to personal taste in the end.
Thanks for replies


----------



## Caveat (9 May 2007)

Good luck with the Mazda!

Am seriously considering a Mazda 3 as next car - although 'next' might be a while off...


----------



## bluethunder (11 May 2007)

I dont Know if i'm aloud do this but i'm trying to sell my mazda 3 for the last month if anybody is interested just serviced today.
http://www.carzone.ie/usedcars/index.cfm?fuseaction=car&carID=642496


----------



## tosullivan (11 May 2007)

I would have not chose either and went for a Focus, but good luck anyway


----------

